# JD 335 bale weight



## kentuckyguy (Apr 13, 2015)

Has anyone weighed bales from a John Deere 335 baler? I'm considering one and I wanted to know what actual weight I could expect.
Thanks


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

That's going to depend a lot on the crop, and the moisture content.


----------



## kentuckyguy (Apr 13, 2015)

I’m just looking for a good average in grass hay


----------



## kentuckyguy (Apr 13, 2015)

One more try


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Being a 4x4 you should have bale weights from 300-700lbs. Going to depend on crop and moisture as paoutdoorsman mentioned and how good the pressure system is working on the baler. There are threads on here related to bale weights. Google bale weights followed by haytalk.


----------



## kentuckyguy (Apr 13, 2015)

I’m going to look at it today. My local dealer told me he’s not sure if the 47 pto hp tractor I have will pull the JD 335. He said they were a very hard pulling baler. Kind of surprised me.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

You would be lucky to get a 500 lb. roll. Probably closer to 400 lb.

A friend does reclamation and takes hay across the scales. He said a lot of 4x5 rolls only weigh 550 lb. to 600 lb.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> You would be lucky to get a 500 lb. roll. Probably closer to 400 lb.
> A friend does reclamation and takes hay across the scales. He said a lot of 4x5 rolls only weigh 550 lb. to 600 lb.


I don't know what kind of crop or operator, but as long as those 4x5 bales are hay, there's a lot of room for improvement there. I would still think 500 is a very fair guess for a 4x4, though with only 47 hp I'm less enthusiastic.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

IDK if you are talking about a 4'x4' bale or a 4'x5' bale, but here are some calculated numbers, using the old pie, times r squared formula:

4'x4' bale has approximately 50.286 cubic feet per bale.

4'x5' bale has approximately 78.571 cubic feet per bale.

Now comes the fun part, what is the density of the bale (how tight the material is packed and moisture content, are some of the variables).

with the 4x4 bale at (1st number is density per cubic foot, second is calibrated bale weight):

6# cu ft = 302# bale

8# cu ft = 402# bale

10# cu ft = 503# bale

12# cu ft = 603# bale

with the 4x5 bale at (1st number is density per cubic foot, second calibrated bale weight again):

6# cu ft = 472# bale

8# cu ft = 629# bale

10# cu ft = 786# bale

12# cu ft = 943# bale

At least that's how it works in MY area, your area could be different (or YMMV).

Note: calculated (or the baler's manual numbers) and actual bale weight are usually much different in my experience, the 'best' method is weighing your bales IMHO.

Larry


----------

